# Camping On State Land



## slinger (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm going camping with my girlfriend this weekend and we'd like to get away from the crowds a bit. In the past I've camped at state parks but I've also simply pitched my tent in the woods on state land. Is this legal to do? I always assumed that unless posted otherwise, it is. What about building a fire?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If it is a state game area or recreation area, at this time of year it's illegal. If it is state land up north, in some locations it's legal and in some it is not legal. Where it is legal you still must post a camp registration card. Without knowing where it is impossible to say for sure.


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

You get the registration cards at a dnr office for free. They could also tell you what areas of state forest are not legal to camp. Most places are legal. Those that aren't are often posted. Like the Jordan River Valley.
You can camp on most National Forest property free without any registration. Check with the closest USDA forest service office for restrictions.  

Free is good! :chillin:


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

"Anything free is worth saving up for"


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm not the one who asked the original question, but I've had this question for several years, and I will be specific, and list the area. I've hunted waterfowl for years around what's called the Middle Grounds in the Wildfowl Bay SGA. Much of the off-shore islands are state property. A few years ago I asked the DNR office that handles that area (Cass City I believe?) if it were legal to boat out to the islands and camp. Part of the reason I asked is that if you look around out on the islands, there are several areas where people have obviously camped (whether legally, I have no idea). The response was no, there is no camping permitted out there. They didn't provide a cite from the laws however. So if I look at the State Land Rules on the back of the DNR map for that area, which you can get at 

http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/wildfowlbay.pdf

it states "State Game Areas, R299.926..........it is unlawful for a person or persons to do any of the following: (a) To camp between May 15 and September 10, except in areas specifically designated for camping....."

My intent would be to camp during hunting season in the months of October and/or November. So my question is, for this specific State Game Area, is it legal to camp on these islands during hunting season?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It is perfectly legal to camp on the islands for waterfowl season, bow deer or firearm deer. Many do and I myself have camped out there.  Just post the camp registration permit.


----------

